# T-Mac may miss start of season



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Guard's availability for opener is no sure thing*
> 
> Right now, the countdown through the exhibition schedule is still being done with a calendar, day by plentiful day.
> 
> ...





> Head coach Rick Adelman has been trying to get ready for the start of the regular season without two-fifths of his starting lineup — McGrady and Shane Battier (left foot) — and has been juggling his exhibition rotation preparing for their further absences.
> 
> “I think you have to anticipate it may happen, that they may not be ready for the start of the season,” Adelman said. “That’s why we’ve been looking at everybody else, and one of the things we need to do in the last two weeks is be sure we know exactly what we want to do.…Because if they’re not ready, you’ve got to play the games. They’re not going to give us a reprieve. ... If they are ready to play, they’re not going to be 100 percent.”
> 
> ...





> Battier will have an MRI exam on his foot later this week and hopes to get clearance then to return to full workouts immediately.
> 
> McGrady’s rehab process — along with his own mood and diagnosis — changes dramatically in short spans.
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6066269.html



> The latest comeback of Steve Francis was put on hold again when he missed Saturday’s practice because of a head cold.
> 
> The veteran guard had said Friday he was “definitely going to practice” and wanted to go through a full workout for the first time since the start of training camp as he recovers from quadriceps surgery on his right knee.
> 
> ...





> *No rush on cuts*
> Rick Adelman says the Rockets probably won’t make their decisions about final roster cuts until after the last exhibition game Thursday at Sacramento.
> 
> “I don’t see how we can assess,” he said. “With Tracy (McGrady) out and Shane (Battier), those are two big holes in the lineup. We’ll see how their progression is and see how they are and then address the roster at that point. But right now, I’m just kind of waiting to see if Tracy’s going to be able to get in and practice sometime this week and play the last game and where Shane is.”


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6066268.html


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

We really don't need this **** again. But it's better now than in April.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

And so it begins...


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> “What’s most important is to be healthy toward the end of the season,” McGrady said after Saturday’s workout. “If I’m not ready to go in the first couple of games, then that’s just the way it is.


This has always been his attitude. Guys like Kobe and DWade would be doing anything and everything to be sure they were ready to go.



> I would like to be out there with my team come the 29th.


Really, would he really like to be out there or does he just want a few more weeks off?


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Injuries already? At least McGrady is out now than later. I just hope Yao doesn't go down with an injury. Better watch his minutes.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We are deep.
And its not April I am not too worried.

We will make the playoffs at the very least.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

as long as everyone is healthy for the playoffs(and don't miss so many games that we miss the playoffs), i don't care if they have to miss some games in the regular season.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *McGrady ‘encouraged’ by progress*
> A day after Tracy McGrady expressed concern about whether he would be ready for the Rockets’ season opener Oct. 29, he was so encouraged by his play in Sunday’s scrimmage-heavy practice that he spoke confidently about playing in the preseason finale Thursday night in Sacramento.
> 
> “Actually, I felt pretty good today,” McGrady said. “I wanted to really push myself in practice, to start today a push toward the game on Thursday. I came in here, did what I wanted to do, went hard and felt pretty good.
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6067601.html


----------



## Tri$tateTx (Oct 4, 2008)

good, we can get the rest of the team ready & we can have a all-star on the bench


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

As long as he is healthy in the post season, I am all for resting our go to guy.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Now don't hate but, would Miami be interested in TMac for Marion straight up? I only bring this up because ESPN is already talking about some early potential trade pieces. It is clear Marion is not part of Miami's plan with Wade and Beasley. TMac could move to SF/spot PG and wouldn't be relied upon to carry the load. Impressive 2,3,4 for Miami.

Houston could move Ron Ron to 2 and still have the best SF tandem in the league with Marion and Battier. The only question for Houston would be whether or not the could resign both Artest and Marion at the end of the season.

This is just a dream but I mention it because TMac is breaking down and I just don't want to be paying the guy 25 million next season for mediocre numbers.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Now don't hate but, would Miami be interested in TMac for Marion straight up? I only bring this up because ESPN is already talking about some early potential trade pieces. It is clear Marion is not part of Miami's plan with Wade and Beasley. TMac could move to SF/spot PG and wouldn't be relied upon to carry the load. Impressive 2,3,4 for Miami.
> 
> Houston could move Ron Ron to 2 and still have the best SF tandem in the league with Marion and Battier. The only question for Houston would be whether or not the could resign both Artest and Marion at the end of the season.
> 
> This is just a dream but I mention it because TMac is breaking down and I just don't want to be paying the guy 25 million next season for mediocre numbers.


Hmm... This is an interesting idea. We improve our defense, while we lose just a little on offense.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

^ Besides our main distributor...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> ^ Besides our main distributor...


Marion I think would also be a disruption to chemistry as well. On paper its a 50/50 type deal in my opinion.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I guess where I am really driving this bus is two places:


Does Tracy McGrady at this point in his career really give you $22 million dollars in production?
Will Tracy McGrady give you $25 million dollars in production next year?

Let us also remember that Marion is an expiring contract so at the very worst, he walks away at the end of the season and we have money to retain Artest and sign multiple mid level stars to fill voids in the rotation. This all centers around whether or not Miami would even be interested.



> Marion I think would also be a disruption to chemistry as well. On paper its a 50/50 type deal in my opinion.


I don't buy the distraction thought OneBad. The only reason Marion has been difficult is the fact that Phoenix didn't extend his contract WHICH HE DESERVED. He then gets traded to Miami who doesn't extend him because he just really doesn't fit into their plans. If we traded for him and then worked a new deal early in the season he would be fine.

In Houston he could fit into the plans because Battier is a mid level star who happened to be our starter until Artest arrived. Marion can also shoot the 3 ball. If the trade happened your rotation would look like (Rafer, Artest, Marion, Scola, Yao) with (Battier, Landry, Brooks, and others) coming off the bench. No real drop off in scoring. I have no problem with the ball being in Artest's hands with the game on the line.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> I guess where I am really driving this bus is two places:
> 
> 
> Does Tracy McGrady at this point in his career really give you $22 million dollars in production?
> ...


What $25 MM are you talking about? TMac makes $20 something this year and next year, he makes $22. That's it, he has only 2 years left. And if he wants an extension, we have Morey as GM. I'm sure he'll offer TMac a reasonable contract. If Tracy doesn't accept it, then he can go and we would have a lot of capspace for that big 2010 offseason.

Besides, we don't need to lose salary to be able to extend Artest, we have his Bird Rights.



jdiggidy said:


> I don't buy the distraction thought OneBad. The only reason Marion has been difficult is the fact that Phoenix didn't extend his contract WHICH HE DESERVED.


No, he didn't. He was in a perfect situation, playing with Nash and Amare, being the 3rd star. But he wanted the spotlight so he whined and whined till they traded him. This guy didn't want to be the 3rd man in Phoenix, why would he want to be the 3rd man here?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

From ESPN The Mag


> So what about it, Shawn? Would you rather be a 30-point scorer and an MVP candidate on a lesser team, say, one only flirting with the postseason, than the sidekick to the sidekick in Phoenix? "Wow, that's interesting," he says thoughtfully, as if he's never entertained the prospect before.
> 
> Marion pauses nearly 10 seconds to concentrate on the question. Only the muted sound of late afternoon traffic outside the two-story living room breaks the silence. He fiddles with the remote as if it holds the answer. "I've never been asked that," he continues. "That would be an interesting situation to be in, to really show people what I can do.
> 
> "But we'd be in the playoffs, right?"





> And yeah, I know he's talented, and the stat geeks love him, even though he peaked as an impact player two seasons ago and has a nasty habit of disappearing in big games. But here's the smoking-gun question: When Marion was sent from the best team in the West to the worst team in the East, was he bummed? Was he furious about losing out on a potential ring? Was he depressed about being banished to hoops hell? No, no and no. By all accounts, he was excited to be making a fresh start.
> 
> And the Suns are supposed to miss him? Huh?


And you want this guy?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *T-Mac turns corner in return from injury*
> 
> For the first time in the preseason, Tracy McGrady went through a second consecutive day of workouts without sitting out any part of the practice, a development that he said indicates he has “turned the corner” in his comeback from offseason knee surgery.
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6069262.html


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Only knock on Marion I have is his attutude the last couple years. He isnt interested in winning, just winning big on his contract.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *McGrady to play preseason finale*
> 
> Three straight days of practice have Tracy McGrady ready to make a declaration.
> 
> ...





> *MRI for Battier*
> Shane Battier will have an MRI test today to determine if he’s allowed to begin workouts with the team. Following surgery to remove bone spurs on his left ankle on May 9, Battier experienced pain in his foot over the summer. He’s been resting the foot for four weeks, doing mostly cardio work on a bicycle and in a pool.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6070713.html


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Miami would pull the trigger on T-Mac for Marion as fast as any of us would accept a $700 billion bailout in our bank accounts.

Marion is looking for an extension and he wants no less than what he's receiving now, which is absurd for a stat padding glorified role player. Shawn Marion adds nothing to this team. All his points are garbage points which have been skewered either due to a frenzied place or extremely garbage teams. Being a cleanup guy is the perfect situation for him and he's been that all his career. Trading T-Mac for Marion is downright stupid.

Really, does anyone realize what T-Mac does for this team!? I guess nobody knows about the record when he's out. And we're supposed to trade him for a guy who thinks he's a.... no THE primary option. He can't get his own shot nor can he create for others. He never requires a double team, so there will be no space for others to work with. More pressure on Yao. No open looks for Battier, Head, Alston, etc. And if you think the offense sometimes looks stagnant, wait till Marion decides that he should take over the game.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

So I circle back to part of my original question. Is TMac going to give the Rockets $20 mil this season and $22 mil next season in production or is the team better off looking to trade him now while he still has value? (My bad on the salaries before I didn't validate the actual numbers.) It doesn't even have to be for Marion either. How about Michael Redd and some change?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> So I circle back to part of my original question. Is TMac going to give the Rockets $20 mil this season and $22 mil next season in production or is the team better off looking to trade him now while he still has value? (My bad on the salaries before I didn't validate the actual numbers.) It doesn't even have to be for Marion either. How about Michael Redd and some change?


Better off keeping him. If he's traded at best you get .25 on the dollar.

Redd is regular season Luther Head on steroids. He also has an extra year on his contract. T-Mac's contract expires in the golden year along with several others. We keep this team intact for the next 2 years at least and see where that takes us.

Certainly none of those names will produce in the win column like T-Mac can. I don't see Redd carrying a decently talented team like Milwaukee(also fully healthy) to the playoffs in the weak East.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Redd? No way. I don't really like this guy. I doubt the Bucks will add another good player in the trade. Might as well keep McGrady.


----------

